# Increasing Soil Sulfur levels?



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

My first soil test is back and, while I'll wait for the others to confirm the results, it looks like my Sulfur levels declined from an already low number from last year. That's despite adding plenty of Potassium Sulfate (to get the K levels up), Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate ... i.e. lots of sulfates. I also put one bag of Encap fast acting sulfur, but below the bag rate.

Most of what I find in online research for lawns is related to lowering pH. And while there seems to be some doubt as to whether that actually works, I'm fine at 6.4 and don't want it to drop. My OM levels are fine (~6%), which my readings suggest are the main source of Sulfur.

I'm part way there on K, so I'll continue with SOP this year, but it seems I need more. What's a/the preferred way of raising S levels without significantly affecting other components of the soil? Is straight elemental S the obvious answer and, if so, where would one get that? It seems to be the recommendation for low S in crops (mostly research on corn that I read), but even my local specialty supplier doesn't carry straight S. My Ca:Mg ratio is a little low at 4.7, so maybe Gypsum?

(cool season grass - mostly TTTF with fine fescues mixed in the shady areas)


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

You could switch to using an ammonium sulfate fertilizer (21-0-0). AMS is 24% sulfur.


----------

